# Log in/Log out



## NTFS

hello mr. mike,

I would just like to ask if WR can have a log in/log out scheme wherein once you login to a different PC you'll be logged out from the previous PC where you logged for security purposes, because sometimes some members here in our company forget to log out so there would be chances that other employees can access and use their accounts. I think we had this one before.?.

Saludos
NTFS


----------



## VenusEnvy

Why don't they simply log-out on their own? There's a log out button in the upper right hand section of the page.

So, the next time you want to enter back into the forums, it prompts you to log back in.


----------



## meili

And I know that after you left the forum, or your PC while logged in to the forum, idle for say a couple of minutes (I'm not sure if its 5, 10, 15...) - you will be logged out immediately.

Is so in my case.


----------



## VenusEnvy

meili said:
			
		

> And I know that after you left the forum, or your PC while logged in to the forum, idle for say a couple of minutes (I'm not sure if its 5, 10, 15...) - you will be logged out immediately.


This doesn't happen to me. I have been in the forum, left without logging out for days, and still been logged in when I returned. If I want to avoid this, I simply log myself out after leaving the first time.


----------



## meili

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> This doesn't happen to me. I have been in the forum, left without logging out for days, and still been logged in when I returned. If I want to avoid this, I simply log myself out after leaving the first time.


 
Oh, I don't know how this works.  Perhaps it has to do with the settings of the PC I am using? I am not sure, but I think it is not with the PC's settings either.  I logged in 15 minutes ago, left the PC idle after that - as expected I am no longer logged-in - WR logged me out immediately.  This 'feature' has been most convenient to me, however, I still make sure that I log out from the forum after I'm done.


----------



## Rayines

> This doesn't happen to me. I have been in the forum, left without logging out for days, and still been logged in when I returned. If I want to avoid this, I simply log myself out after leaving the first time.


*It's the same for me!*


----------



## NTFS

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Why don't they simply log-out on their own? There's a log out button in the upper right hand section of the page.
> 
> So, the next time you want to enter back into the forums, it prompts you to log back in.


 
well sometimes due to exhaustion from work my co-agents here forget to log out... 10 hours of work.. taking calls... in the middle of the night 'til morning... I guess that's why they forget to log out... after the long 10 hrs of work we, sometimes, are not ourselves...  and we don't use the same terminal everyday. 



			
				Meili said:
			
		

> And I know that after you left the forum, or your PC while logged in to the forum, idle for say a couple of minutes (I'm not sure if its 5, 10, 15...) - you will be logged out immediately.
> 
> Is so in my case.


 

not for me... even if I've cleared the cookies on my pc(at home) and did a disk clean up, once I open the site I'm still logged in. that goes here at work too. I've been out for 5 days and when I opened my PC there it goes... I'm still logged in.


----------



## ILT

More than logged, I guess it is that the PC remembers your user name and password and it logs in for you when you ask for the forum's webpage.

But what I have encountered is that I can be logged-on on two computers at the same time; however, it is not a problem for me because I'm at home, but at an office it would be a nuisance.

Maybe you could set your PC to forget the user name and the password for this webpage, but I don't recall how one does that


----------



## meili

Maybe that is the clue.  Everytime I log into WR I uncheck the 'Remember Me' box.


----------



## VenusEnvy

meili said:
			
		

> Maybe that is the clue.  Everytime I log into WR I uncheck the 'Remember Me' box.


Yes! That's it! Well, I don't care about logging in and out, personally. So, I choose the "Remember Me" boxx, so I don't have to enter in my ID as often.


----------



## Lancel0t

you won't be logged out from the forum eventhough you close your browser if you logged-on and there is a check in the Remember me box (near the log-in name and password) however, if you will uncheck this and try to log-in, you will be logged-out automatically within a certain amount of time if you don't have any activity in the forum.


----------

